# Walmart air purifier for grow room???



## Trojan46312 (Jan 3, 2012)

Is it ok to use one of those hepa air filters/purifiers sold at walmart to help get rid of dust, mold, and mildew in a grow room?  I already have a carbon filter on my exhaust so I'm not concerned about smell.  I also have a filter on my passive intake. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Trojan46312 (Jan 4, 2012)

Nobody??? Was it a stupid question


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 4, 2012)

I cant see why it would hurt anything....


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 4, 2012)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> I cant see why it would hurt anything....


 

:yeahthat:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 4, 2012)

I also can't see where it would help much.  Every filter you use impedes air flow.


----------



## Classic (Jan 4, 2012)

If you're talking about one of those small self contained filters that will sit inside the grow room, I don't see how it could do much except take up space.  Whatever air is filtered is soon to be exhausted from the room anyway.  You are exhausting far more CFM than you can run through that filter.


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 4, 2012)

I could be wrong here but I think trojan means putting the purifier in the room, not connected to the exhuast. I bet it would help keep stomatas clean and dust free. Good idea if you ask me but I personally wouldnt do it myself just because I already have enough things plugged into my outlets.


----------



## ruufuus (Jan 4, 2012)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I could be wrong here but I think trojan means putting the purifier in the room, not connected to the exhuast. I bet it would help keep stomatas clean and dust free. Good idea if you ask me but I personally wouldnt do it myself just because I already have enough things plugged into my outlets.


 i agree with you, would be very beneficial if you had a dust/airborne mold problem, but otherwise pretty much unnecessary.


----------

